# UK Citizen Applying for 6 Month Tourist Visa for Travel in India October 2022



## johnh-30 (4 mo ago)

Hello,

My name is John, 32 from London, UK looking to travel India in October 2022 for 6 months.

I've read online that the maximum length one can apply for is 30 days, but I have a partially completed application for a paper visa from the official Indian government application website which asks how many months I would like the visa for.

Has anyone had any experience applying for one of these recently?

Many thanks


----------



## TravelW (4 mo ago)

Hi John,

I'm in the same boat. I'm 26, from the UK, and am hoping to go to India in November 2022 for 6 months.

I have the same confusion regarding the paper visa which I haven't started the application for yet. When we could use the e-visa service we could get a 1 or 5 year visa that allowed multiple entries of up to 6 months each. But, alas, the Indian Government still haven't reopened the e-visa service for British Nationals and it's almost been a year since it was opened for other nationalities. 

I was wondering if you've gotten any further with your application or found any other info?

Sorry to get your hopes up with a reply notification.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## rachelburkitt1234 (4 mo ago)

Hi guys im 28 from uk and I’ve also been having this issue (although I’ve been trying for months and it previously stated e-visa still wasn’t open for uk and us nationals) so most people have been applying for the paper version via VFS Global - however there’s no free appointments now for 3 months at least! I read the same about the 30 days but a friend from Brighton also our age has been accepted for a 6 month multiple entry visa, so I think there’s a lot of miss communication! Try the VFS global site too!


----------

